# Valley City Poachers



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Have any of you heard any details about these guys from Wisconsin poaching by Valley City? I heard that they had 350 ducks, 3 pheasant hens, and he had 38 coyotes that they ran down with snowmobiles and pick-ups. He was also registered as a guide, and had no licensees. I'm just curious if this is true and what kind of punishment he received.

Papapete


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I thought I saw something about it on this site over the weekend. I think I saw they were staying in Hannaford which is south of Cooper. I didn't hear anything about the birds...man that's a lot of birds.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

There has been atleast two different cases where people were running yotes with trucks. Some were even said to have more than 30 coyotes. Although, I cant confirn these. I was also told by my uncle that some people were running yotes with p/u's in logan county, killing liike 30 or 40 of them. Someone tried turning them in but I didnt hear anymore about that. I guess there is alot of controversy(SP) over that deal because some ranchers wanted them to continue shooting that many of them. Thats alot of dogs already for that area.


----------



## TheBear (Jan 19, 2006)

I had a friend who was calling near Edgley last weekend, and said some hunters were busted for running yotes with their pickups.



IDIOTS! This is how problems arise with landowners and the authorities. And people wonder why things get ruined it for all of the rest of the law abiding hunters.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

The Ducks and Coyotes have nothing to do with each other.

One was up by Douglas ND (ducks) That person was from Georgia

The Yotes see below

Coyothe hunt brings fines for eight Wisconsin men 
By RICHARD HINTON 
Bismarck Tribune 
Eight Wisconsin men have been cited on a variety of charges stemming from a coyote hunt in Barnes and Griggs counties last week.

One man, Francis Stockheimer, of Stratford, Wis., was charged with criminal trespass, harassing wildlife and driving on PLOTS land, all class B misdemeanors.

Charles Regele, Marshfield, Wis., faces one trespass charge and one charge of harassing wildlife. Daniel Frey, Marshfield, Ronald Wells, Stratford, Dustin Bodendorfer, Marshfield, and Daniel Steffen, Marshfield, face single charges of criminal trespass.

Donald Schueller, Marshfield, and John Sikora, Marshfield, are charged with hunting without a license.

The fine for harassing wildlife is $250; hunting without a license is $200 and the charges of driving on PLOTS land and criminal trespass are $100 each. Each man also has to pay a $225 administrative fee.

North Dakota Game and Fish Department game wardens seized 37 coyotes in the case. The coyotes were sold, and the money - $471 - went to the North Dakota Wildlife Federation's Report All Poachers program.

"They were having a good time chasing coyotes," Dick Knapp, game warden supervisor in Jamestown, said Wednesday. "They had the idea that every landowner in the country liked what they were doing, but they ran into landowners that didn't like what they were doing."

The men jumped coyotes in pickups, chased them until they got in range, then shot them, Knapp said. Pursuing furbearers in any motorized vehicle is illegal.

Their names appeared on a list of individuals cited for fish and game violations that NDGFD began releasing weekly. Depending on the cases, the Tribune either will publish a story or include the names in the Nubs section in its Thursday editions. No names appear in the Nubs section of today's edition of the Tribune.

(Reach reporter Richard Hinton at 250-8256 or [email protected];bis-arcktribune.com.)


----------



## SWMinnesota (Dec 19, 2005)

I would just like to thank the people who have been running sections around where I hunt with snowmobiles. I had a nice firm path to walk on, and I didn't have to worry about tearing my coveralls when crossing fences because they cut them. Lazy a$$ no respect idiots. :******:


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Seems like they got off easy - Too bad they didn't take their trucks


----------



## TheBear (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks! Bob,

And.... yes I think they did get off pretty easy. I'm guessing their hunting rights have been revoked in ND. It would be nice if it were carried over to their home state of cheese.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't see how revoking hunting privelages does anything anyway. Apparently people like this don't need or care about privelages. They should take away vehicles, guns, and personal possessions so they actually have to go through the hassle of replacing everything rather than just sitting down and writing out a check for the fines. Then going to a bank to take out a loan to pay the damn check.


----------



## TheBear (Jan 19, 2006)

Good Point!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

If I am not mistaken Wisconsin is a member of the Wildlife Violators Compact. They will loose their hunting privelages at home and all states that are part of the compact. FYI these are just charges no court resolution yet.

Bob


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah I suppose they would be innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Innocent 'til proven. But when proven the harrassment of wildlife in my opinion should be bumped up to felony. And YES confiscate the vehicles weapons and personal properties. :evil: :evil: :sniper:


----------



## FFDcoyote (Jan 22, 2006)

One of the worst things about these stories is that when they appear on the news they are always refered to as hunters. They are not hunters they are poachers, plain and simple and are giving the real law abiding hunters a bad name!


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Hunters plead guilty in Litchville coyote case

By Scott Webster, Times-Record Staff Writer
Tuesday, January 24, 2006 12:28 PM CST

Four men from Wisconsin have pled guilty in District Court in connection with hunting-related charges filed Jan. 12 by the State Game and Fish Department.

Court records indicate Ronald G. Wells and Francis Stockheimer, both of Stratford, Wis., as well as Charles Regele, Daniel Henry Frey, and Dustin Gregory Bodendorfer, all of Marshfield, Wis., were charged with criminal trespass for hunting on posted land.

Regele was also charged with hunting or harassing game from a motor vehicle; and Stockheimer was charged for hunting or harassing game from a motor vehicle and violating ordinance 20.1-08-01 which refers to driving a motorized vehicle on P.L.O.T.S. designated land.

Citations were filed by the State Game and Fish Department after landowners in the Litchville area reported individuals were using pickup trucks to hunt coyotes.

According to court records, Wells, Stockheimer, Regele, and Frey have all pled guilty to the misdemeanor charges.

State Game Warden Cory Erck said two additional men from the Wisconsin hunting party are allegedly facing charges in Griggs County.

The hunting party was staying at a residence in the Hannaford area when the Game and Fish Department caught up with them to issue the citations, Erck said.


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

Poachers DO IT at night.....haha


----------



## TackDriver (Jan 22, 2006)

just wondering exactly what them guys were doing. were they running them down in their trucks? Also what is a P.L.O.T.,s land.


----------



## conibear (Dec 30, 2005)

We ran into these ***#@$^% LAST winter when we were over by cooperstown calling coyotes they said they were staying in Hannaford and they been coming up here for years we asked how they get so many coyotes at that time last year they had way over 40 yotes they tolds us they drive around and shot into cattail marshes with there rifles to scare out the coyotes. We called the game and fish later on that day and they said that they had other reports also that was last winter I'm glad they got nailed. They make all of us nonresidents who like to come to ND to hunt look bad. :******:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I talked to some farmer friends in that area and this has been going on for a few years.The landowners were fed up and called them in.The way the would hunt,shoot a few clips into a slough and the race is on.They would drive through fields,posted land,it did not make any difference to them.Finally they got pinched!


----------

